# Macbook pro Retina écran tache



## benjy578 (9 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour, 

Sur la vitre de mon macbook pro une drôle de tache est apparu, surement après un nettoyage.

Je me demandais si il était possible de changer la vitre du Macbook Pro Retina ?  (Pas l'écran mais juste la vitre).

Si oui quelqu'un l'a déjà fait ? 

Merci


----------



## Locke (9 Septembre 2014)

Ouch 

Avec quoi est fait le nettoyage, car il y a apparemment de sales rayures. 

Une idée des prix ici pour la vitre... http://www.formacpc.com/remplacement-vitre-macbook-pro-13-15-17/ ...quand au démontage ce n'est pas une mince affaire.


----------



## benjy578 (9 Septembre 2014)

Un chiffon a lunette...

J'utilise énormément ce macbook, et voyage beaucoup avec un changement de la vitre lui fera le plus grand bien.

Par contre le lien que tu m'envoie est pour un Macbook Pro unibody, je ne pense pas que ca soit le même type ?

Je viens de trouver ca : 
http://www.lacliniquedusmartphone.c...cement-vitre-macbook-pro-retina-13-et-15.html

Quelqu'un connait ?


----------



## Locke (9 Septembre 2014)

Contacte *esimport*, c'est un membre des forums et son site est ici... http://esimport.fr


----------



## johnios (10 Septembre 2014)

Le revêtement anti-reflet de l'écran est susceptible de partir en cas :
1 - d'impact ( par exemple en cas de grain de sable lors de la fermeture du macbook qui peut aussi provoquer l"explosion de pixel" )
2 - de nettoyage avec un produit acide ou contenant des produits susceptibles de retirer l'anti-reflet ( ex: alcool à brûler sur l'écran retina est fatal pour le revêtement )
3 - de sueur acide se déposant sur les touches qui entre en contact avec l'écran lorsqu'il est fermé. ( ne rigolez pas c'est véridique )

Il existe 4 solutions :
1 - suivre les recommandation de nettoyage d'apple ( et ne pas avoir de sueur acide )
2 - appliquer un film sur l'écran
3 - poser un tissus entre l'écran et le clavier
4 - la combinaison 1-2-3

( les infos ont été pris sur différent forum et aussi ici )


----------



## benjy578 (11 Septembre 2014)

johnios a dit:


> Le revêtement anti-reflet de l'écran est susceptible de partir en cas :
> 1 - d'impact ( par exemple en cas de grain de sable lors de la fermeture du macbook qui peut aussi provoquer l"explosion de pixel" )
> 2 - de nettoyage avec un produit acide ou contenant des produits susceptibles de retirer l'anti-reflet ( ex: alcool à brûler sur l'écran retina est fatal pour le revêtement )
> 3 - de sueur acide se déposant sur les touches qui entre en contact avec l'écran lorsqu'il est fermé. ( ne rigolez pas c'est véridique )
> ...



Merci johnios, malheureusement le mal est fait, et j'aimerai trouver une solution abordable pour changer cette vitre. Un conseil ?  

Merci


----------



## Locke (11 Septembre 2014)

benjy578 a dit:


> Merci johnios, malheureusement le mal est fait, et j'aimerai trouver une solution abordable pour changer cette vitre. Un conseil ?
> 
> Merci



Voir réponse #4.


----------



## esimport (11 Septembre 2014)

non il n'est pas possible de changer uniquement la vitre. C'était le cas sur les macbook unibody finition brillante, mais sur les macbook pro Retina, il n'y a plus de surface vitrée recouvrant le LCD.

Pour résoudre techniquement le problème, il faut donc:
-soit changer l'écran LCD (techniquement assez difficile, car l'écran LCD est collé
-soit changer l'ensemble écran complet. Voir le guide ci-dessous:

changement ensemble écran complet macbook retina 13"


----------



## benjy578 (11 Septembre 2014)

Ah super, 

Merci de ta réponse.

Donc il faut compter +500 pour changer facilement l'écran.

Je pense rester avec cette tache un peut plus longtemps que prévu...

Merci en tout cas à vous.


----------



## esimport (11 Septembre 2014)

je t'en prie 
oui les ensembles écrans A1425 sont encore chers, donc à privilégier uniquement lorsque l'écran est totalement défectueux


----------



## johnios (12 Septembre 2014)

@benjy578 : Peut-être qu'on mettant un film ( de confidentialité ou mate ) ça ferait disparaître ou atténuer le défaut, mais je n'ai pas trouvé d'info à ce sujet.


----------



## Locke (12 Septembre 2014)

johnios a dit:


> @benjy578 : Peut-être qu'on mettant un film ( de confidentialité ou mate ) ça ferait disparaître ou atténuer le défaut, mais je n'ai pas trouvé d'info à ce sujet.



Un cache misère n'y fera rien.


----------



## benjy578 (23 Octobre 2014)

Merci de vos réponses ! 

@johnios : peut être mais c'est pas top :/

Je suis couvert par AppleCare pensez-vous que apple pourrait faire quelques choses ?


----------



## gusse (23 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

j'ai eu un problème de filtre anti reflet qui partais a chaque coup de chiffon... la société allmac m'a changer entièrement la dalle en sa...


----------



## benjy578 (23 Octobre 2014)

gusse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai eu un problème de filtre anti reflet qui partais a chaque coup de chiffon... la société allmac m'a changer entièrement la dalle en sa...



Je n'ai pas bien compris la fin de ton message, tu as eut un problème similaire ? 

Ce société allmac ta changer entièrement la dalle ? Combien cela t'a couté ? Le résultat est satisfaisant ? 

Penses tu que AppleCare pourrait prendre en charge (chez apple)?


----------



## Cyrillo77 (17 Avril 2015)

ATTENTION ce problème est un défaut de l'écran RETINA

voir sur facebook :

https://www.facebook.com/groups/607572909386595/?fref=ts

en aucun cas vous devez payer la réparation !!!!

APPLE va avoir un procès au cul s'ils font comme pour le problème de GPU ;-) ils ont été sages ils ont préféré de faire les choses à l'amiable...

ils vont devoir capituler et remplacer l'écran gratuitement sous garantie ou hors garantie.

un petit article en français pour expliquer :

http://consomac.fr/news-3275-un-anti-reflet-defectueux-sur-le-macbook-pro.html

les gens nettoient leur écran avec un petit chiffon livré avec le mac et ça n'empêche qu'après un certain temps ces taches apparaissent !!! c'est SCANDALEUX !!!

Le cabinet d'avocats Whitfield Bryson & Mason LLP aux USA va en être informé comme pour les macbook pro et le problème de GPU.


----------



## Sly54 (17 Avril 2015)

http://www.macg.co/materiel/2015/03...leur-revetement-antireflets-sorganisent-87982

http://www.macg.co/mac/2015/03/les-...rdent-aussi-leur-revetement-antireflets-87861

de toute façon, le post auquel tu réponds date de 2014 , on peut penser que benjy578 a réglé son problème…


----------



## PDD (18 Avril 2015)

J'ai nettoyé des dizaines et des dizaines de fois l'écran de mon Rétina 15" mid 2012 (lingettes pour lunettes) et il n'y a pas la moindre griffe ou défaut apparus. Visiblement c'est un problème de mauvaise qualité de certains écrans qui se présente parfois et Apple doit les remplacer sans discussion...


----------



## matthieugiovannetti (18 Juillet 2015)

Cyrillo77 a dit:


> ATTENTION ce problème est un défaut de l'écran RETINA
> 
> voir sur facebook :
> 
> ...


Je viens d'avoir à l'instant le meme problème en nettoyant avec mon chiffon à lunette avec  un tout petit peu d'eau de l'eau... Il faut pas déconner on paye quand meme le prix pour avoir de la qualité!!! Est-il sur que Apple prend en charge la réparation meme après la garantie?


----------



## Sly54 (18 Juillet 2015)

Lis les liens que j'ai mis post#17.


----------



## matthieugiovannetti (18 Juillet 2015)

Sly54 a dit:


> Lis les liens que j'ai mis post#17.


J'ai bien lu mais je voulais savoir si ça avait évolué depuis. Apparement c'est à la tete du client... J'irai voir Apple store semaine prochaine. merci


----------



## wong.tamatoa (11 Août 2015)

Bonjour,
en nettoyant l'écran de mon MBP Rétina j'ai remarqué qu'il y avait un genre de "tache" en bas de l'écran... j'ai bien essayé de nettoyer avec le chiffon Apple, un coton tige et du PQ mais rien y fait ! ça part pas !
J'ai essayé de gratter avec mes ongles mais ça ne s'adhère pas, je veux dire que ça ne se retire "apparemment" pas de l'extérieur ! (ça glisse sur le verre de l'écran quoi)
Pour moi, on dirait que c'est le revêtement à l'intérieur de l'écran qui se détériore... mais je ne suis pas sûr..

Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une idée de ce que ça pourrait être ? Si oui, y'a t-il une solution pour nettoyer ça ? (sauf s'il faut le faire retourner à l'Apple Store et faire jouer la garantie)

Le lien vers une photo (le forum n'affiche pas la photo) : https://flic.kr/p/xbUcGh


----------



## Sly54 (11 Août 2015)

Bonjour,

http://www.macg.co/materiel/2015/03...leur-revetement-antireflets-sorganisent-87982

http://www.macg.co/mac/2015/03/les-...rdent-aussi-leur-revetement-antireflets-87861


----------



## wong.tamatoa (11 Août 2015)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> http://www.macg.co/materiel/2015/03...leur-revetement-antireflets-sorganisent-87982
> 
> http://www.macg.co/mac/2015/03/les-...rdent-aussi-leur-revetement-antireflets-87861



Merci ! C'est exactement mon problème ! Bon, je suis de Tahiti, donc pas d'Apple Store... j'espère que le revendeur agrée me fera l'échange, surtout que je l'ai que depuis 1 an.


----------



## ValBocquet (11 Août 2015)

Si le vendeur est agrée, ça devrait passer . Bon courage


----------



## wong.tamatoa (11 Août 2015)

ValBocquet a dit:


> Si le vendeur est agrée, ça devrait passer . Bon courage



Merci


----------



## Sly54 (11 Août 2015)

J'ai fusionné les discussions.


----------



## jkest (12 Août 2015)

J'ai eu le meme probleme sur Mon MBP Mi 2014 15" et le dernier jours de garantit j'ai eu une prises en charge d'Apple sans problème


----------



## JLG47 (19 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,
J'ai vue quelque-part (sans le retrouver!) que la "Pierre Blanche" relevait le problème.
La Pierre Blanche est sans effet sur le verre, donc dans danger pour l'écran. Mais c'est tout de même un abrasif de polissage qui ôtera le traitement antireflet.
Après un essai réussi dans la marge, j'ai traité avec succès tout l'écran.
De fait, l'antireflet à disparu avec les taches.
Il faut donc choisir entre :

garder l'antireflet avec les taches,
avoir un écran propre et supporter les reflets.
À chacun de choisir.


----------

